# British pro card winners by year?



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm very interested in who won the British championships each year for the last 20 years of so, but can't find a comprehensive list anywhere. I figured that with the vast decade-spanning amount of knowledge on this forum people may be able to fill in the blanks 

I'm not sure which classes some of the competitors won, and also at some point the EFBB became the UKBFF so I'm not sure which federation governed some of the shows. Info here would be great too 

So far I've got:

2009 - Zack Khan, SHW 1st and overall

2008 - James Llewellyn, MW and overall

2007 - James "Flex" Lewis, LHW and overall

2006 - Troy Brown, HW and overall

2005 - Paul Delahaye - HW and overall

2004 - Paul George, MW and overall

2004 - Huntington Glanville HW

2003 - Karl Tierney overall

2002 - Harold Marillier GP

2002 - Ricky Welling, HW and overall

2001 - Lee Powell LHW

2001 - Mark Harris MW and overall

2001 - Simon Cohen HW

2001 - Jason Carter LW

2000 - Michael King, MW and overall

1999 - Peter Brown, HW 1st and overall

1999 - John Hodgson, EFBB British Championships U80kg

1999 - Michael Sheridan LHW (I assume winners of their class all got pro cards this year?)

1999 - Jamo Nezaar, Amateur grand prix champion

1998 - Grant Thomas, LHW and overall

1997 - Eddie Abbew overall

1996 - Shaun Davis overall

1995 - Ernie Taylor, HW and overall (I think)

1993 - Amoury Francis, HW and overall

1990 - Gary Shelmerdine overall

1989 - J.D. Dawodu, IFBB British championships LHW

1989 - Ian Harrison, IFBB British championships HW and overall

1988 - Dorian Yates, HW 1st and overall

That's all I've got so far but working on it. I'm confused as some guys seem to have won pro cards from just winning their class in certain years (IE John Hodgson). Also apparently some have won their pro cards through other shows (IE grand prix amateur in Jamo's case). I'm genuinely interested in piecing together a complete list of British pros and the shows in which they won their pro cards so please help me out


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Bump..did,nt arni get his pro card here..But not british...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Bump..did,nt arni get his pro card here..But not british...


Christ I don't know, but that's going back a loooooooooong way lol :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

bkoz said:


> Bump..did,nt arni get his pro card here..But not british...


Arnies Austrian pal, he said British pro card winners:lol:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm very interested in who won the British championships each year for the last 20 years of so, but can't find a comprehensive list anywhere. I figured that with the vast decade-spanning amount of knowledge on this forum people may be able to fill in the blanks
> 
> I'm not sure which classes some of the competitors won, and also at some point the EFBB became the UKBFF so I'm not sure which federation governed some of the shows. Info here would be great too
> 
> ...


There was a year or two when the class winners at the efbb finals as it was then got a Pro Card, and like you mention theres some not listed that have been awareded their Pro Card from other shows supported by the EFBB/UKBFF. Ian Morgan springs to mind and also John Armstrong. The fella who came runner up to Ian Morgan that year ( 2004 ) he got his card also got his Pro Card at a show not long after... Hunny Granville i believe.

I believe Simon Morgan who was also a regular on the heavyweight/super heavyweight scene around that time to also got his Pro Card, but i believe he may of gone to America and gained it via that route.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Simon Morgan was never given a Pro card


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Simon Cohen is on there somewhere.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> There was a year or two when the class winners at the efbb finals as it was then got a Pro Card, and like you mention theres some not listed that have been awareded their Pro Card from other shows supported by the EFBB/UKBFF. Ian Morgan springs to mind and also John Armstrong. *The fella who came runner up to Ian Morgan that year ( 2004 ) he got his card also got his Pro Card at a show not long after... Hunny Granville i believe.*
> 
> I believe Simon Morgan who was also a regular on the heavyweight/super heavyweight scene around that time to also got his Pro Card, but i believe he may of gone to America and gained it via that route.....


Paul George won the overall and his pro card this year (2004) but you are correct in that Hunny won his class this year and was later given a pro card.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Been reading an interview with Giles Thomas and he said that the EFBB were doing the whole "one pro card a year" thing, then for a period started "giving them away to everyone". So there must have been a period when class winners were all getting pro cards and then it went back to just the overall winner. I'm trying to find the missing pieces lol.

OK so on Simon Cohen's website it says he won the heavyweights in 2002 to gain his pro card. Looking elsewhere it was actually 2001, so in that year Simon Cohen, Lee Powell and Mark Harris defo got their pro cards. I'm not sure about the lightweight winner, Jason Carter, but we can assume he did to. I'll wait for confirmation of this; it appears he did as he competed in the British Grand Prix 2001, which is a pro show. I'll add them both to the list!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Paul George won the overall and his pro card this year (2004) but you are correct in that Hunny won his class this year and was later given a pro card.


OK so Paul George and Huntington Glanville both got pro cards that year? I assume Luke Nichols (winner of LHW) didn't as he's still competing as an amateur. Lee Williams also didn't I take it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In 2004 the UKBFF only gave one card out and that was to the Overall winner(PG) Hunni emailed the UKBFF and on his past placings he was awarded the Card......


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

what about trevour Crouch?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

This is most probably wikipedia worthy


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> what about trevour Crouch?


Only info I can find on him pre-IFBB is that he won the European championships 1997; it was sanctioned by the IBFA. If anyone knows if this was where he won his pro card I'll add him to the list.

If anyone can think of any British pros I haven't mentioned let me know


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The winner of the welsh WFBB open also used to get a pro card as well I think.

Pretty sure that's where Steve Creighton got his in 1998.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Info on Charles Clairemont and Eddy Ellwood would also be good. Both won a number of NABBA shows but I can't find any info as to whether or not they won a UKBFF British championships. Charles was obv a pro and Eddy apparently competed in a number of IFBB events too so is apparently a pro even though I didn't think he was


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> Info on Charles Clairemont and Eddy Ellwood would also be good. Both won a number of NABBA shows but I can't find any info as to whether or not they won a UKBFF British championships. Charles was obv a pro and Eddy apparently competed in a number of IFBB events too so is apparently a pro even though I didn't think he was


Almost sure Eddy is an IFBB Pro as seen him compete in the EFBB Finals a number of years ago where im sure he won and got his Pro card. Seen him since in a couple of UK Grand Prix shows to.

I think he went to the USA but unfortunately didnt get the break he would of obviously liked and then returned and done very well in Nabba, winning a number of Universes... He may of had to relinquish his IFBB Pro card to do that


----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

I think John Armstrong got his Pro Card by winning the Welsh...


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

In 2003 Jason Wicker won the middleweights and Ejeke Neke won the lightheavies both got pro cards and could have done very well in 202 division!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

gunit said:


> In 2003 Jason Wicker won the middleweights and Ejeke Neke won the lightheavies both got pro cards and could have done very well in 202 division!


Cheers mate, just checked them out and will add to the list


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Trev Crouch deffo won hi spro card in wales


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

In 2001, did you remember Gerry Giraffo won his pro card in the LHW division?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> In 2001, did you remember Gerry Giraffo won his pro card in the LHW division?


Gerry Giraffo? That'd be the guy in your avatar would it? :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> In 2001, did you remember Gerry Giraffo won his pro card in the LHW division?


Gerry is HOT!!!!!


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

1994 - Ian Wadley (EFBB hw & overall)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Simon Morgan was never given a Pro card


Definatley not!! last time i saw him he was around 15st and had come back from usa for a week visit. i belive he doesnt train at all now.


----------



## ecarg (Jan 2, 2010)

Dennis Francis???


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

?????? Once again......the last to be added????

What gives......at 280 ripped........ am I friggin invisible?????

*BIG H*


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BigHifbbPro said:


> ?????? Once again......the last to be added????
> 
> What gives......at 280 ripped........ am I friggin invisible?????
> 
> *BIG H*


  ...Hands up, I forgot to. Not a physique to forget either....:eek:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigHifbbPro said:


> ?????? Once again......the last to be added????
> 
> What gives......at 280 ripped........ am I friggin invisible?????
> 
> *BIG H*


how the fukc could i forget you H.....being my coach and all....hope you had a good NYE buddy


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> The winner of the welsh WFBB open also used to get a pro card as well I think.
> 
> Pretty sure that's where Steve Creighton got his in 1998.


Mike (Musky) O'Hanlon won his pro card that year beating Stevie,but for some reason they also awarded Stevie with a pro card too,dont know why:confused1:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> for some reason they also awarded Stevie with a pro card too,dont know why:confused1:


Probably good at giving blumpy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I've missed out Neil Hill. Anyone know when he won his? Apparently it was 1999 but research reveals this may not be correct. Getting hard to round up all these people lol. The guy who beat Dorian for the overall in 86 would have also got one I imagine, but I don't know his name.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

88, 89 and 95 were the best then, what ever hapened to amoury francis? was he another nubain junkie?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> Mike (Musky) O'Hanlon won his pro card that year beating Stevie,but for some reason they also awarded Stevie with a pro card too,dont know why:confused1:


Didnt Musky win the Nabba Britain getting his Nabba pro card and Creighton won the WFBB getting an IFBB pro card:confused1:

Not questioning you, I just honestly dont know.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Didnt Musky win the Nabba Britain getting his Nabba pro card and Creighton won the WFBB getting an IFBB pro card:confused1:
> 
> Not questioning you, I just honestly dont know.


Musk did win his class and overall at the nabba brits mate (not sure if that qualifies you as nabba pro or not,always wondered tho!) and he then went on to beat creighton in the WFBB welsh that year too,no ones ever been able to tell me why Creighton got his card for coming second lol

Think i actually have pics of this somewhere,i'll try find them and post them up mate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> Musk did win his class and overall at the nabba brits mate (not sure if that qualifies you as nabba pro or not,always wondered tho!) and he then went on to beat creighton in the WFBB welsh that year too,no ones ever been able to tell me why Creighton got his card for coming second lol
> 
> Think i actually have pics of this somewhere,i'll try find them and post them up mate


If you're a NABBA pro mate, what does that involve? You compete against other NABBA pros in NABBA shows for prize money essentially? How far can you go and is it anywhere near as prestigious as being an IFBB pro?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> If you're a NABBA pro mate, what does that involve? You compete against other NABBA pros in NABBA shows for prize money essentially? How far can you go and is it anywhere near as prestigious as being an IFBB pro?


Basically yeah mate thats it,you compete in other NABBA pro shows,also any other fed out there that does pro caliber shows except ifbb,it still carries huge prestige as the ultimate title once you become one is the pro universe,but its not in the same league as competing in the IFBB and winning the Olympia if thats what you mean


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> Think i actually have pics of this somewhere,i'll try find them and post them up mate


Be great if you could mate:thumbup1:


----------



## beastmasterzero (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary Lister?

i 'm not sure at all. But if someone managed to forget (god knows how) Big H then who knows lol .

P.S.Goodluck on your comeback Big H. I saw you at a seminar down at Sean Ferguson's Physiques and Shapes a few years back, very impressive. I learned a lot from it and took it on board.


----------

